
  Page Cache, the Affair Between Memory and Files - arthurk
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/page-cache-the-affair-between-memory-and-files
======
scott_s
"This is why the kernel cache size climbs steadily until it hits a ceiling.
It’s not because the OS is garbage and hogs your RAM, it’s actually good
behavior because in a way free physical memory is a waste. Better use as much
of the stuff for caching as possible."

I am constantly surprised at the number of people who don't understand this.

